# What did you wear during labor?



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm trying to compare the answers I get here vs on another forum which tends to have a bit more mainstream mother. Just for the sake of fun curiosity.








_____

When you gave birth, what were you wearing? I'm especially interested in those of you who WEREN'T at home - obviously no icky hospital gowns would be forced on you if you were at home. (Although I suppose I'd be interested in that too, did you choose to labor with or without clothes?) If you were in a hospital or a birth center, was what you were wearing your own choice or hospital policy?

This only occurred to me because I was reading that other thread's birth story about the lady who was giving birth naked, and a nurse came in and told her to put a gown on. I got mad just thinking about it, and then I thought back and realized I was totally naked for the whole thing -- well... once we got to the birth center anyway. I was already in hard labor by then, not really thinking about modesty, and got in the tub without anything on, then of course didn't put anything on when I got out of the tub for pushing. I don't even remember when I finally put clothes on, although I know it must have been before we got transferred to the L&D wing afterwards.

If someone had made me wear a hospital gown, oh how those things annoy me, I'm sure I would have ripped it to shreds.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I just saw some pics of a woman giving birth naked...in a hospital. If a staff member says you need to put some clothes on while you're in labor, the appropriate response is "Screw you." Lol. How stupid. They're MEDICAL people. Did they not take at least two semesters of anatomy and physiology? And do they not get that everything is basically hanging out anyway?


----------



## booklady1178 (Jun 30, 2005)

I gave birth in a freestanding birth center. I wore a t-shirt until I got into the tub, at which point I labored in the nude. I didn't put clothes back on until several hours after the birth. It made for great skin-to-skin time with my baby!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i birthed at a free standing birth center. i showed up in boxers, a t-shirt, and flip flops, but was naked a few hours later until it was time to go home.


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
I just saw some pics of a woman giving birth naked...in a hospital. If a staff member says you need to put some clothes on while you're in labor, the appropriate response is "Screw you." Lol. How stupid. They're MEDICAL people. Did they not take at least two semesters of anatomy and physiology? And do they not get that everything is basically hanging out anyway?

ITA. At the birth center they were great and never said a word, but when we were in L&D and I was trying to breastfeed (not covered up) all the nurses would come in and squeak and hide their eyes. Was that to prevent their modesty or mine? I certainly didn't have a problem and figured they wouldn't either, considering that's the department they worked in. I can only imagine some of them might make a laboring woman a little self-conscious though if they tried to cover her up to "protect her modesty" while giving birth. As if that's a time to be modest? Or was I being rude by trying to nurse without covering up? Who knows...


----------



## Upside (Jun 27, 2007)

I gave birth in a hospital and wore a t-shirt for most of my labor. When I got in the tub, I was nude of course. I guess I put the t-shirt back on during my 2 hours of pushing. After the birth I changed into a hospital gown cause my tshirt had baby **** on it (I say that in the most affectionate way) and left that on for the day because of the normal discharge. It was just easier than taking pants on and off.

This time I'm doing it at home, so I guess I won't get a hospital gown to trash







.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I wore my birthday suit from the time I got there until I was just about to be sent to my room. I was in the birthing suite from 4:30pm or so until sometime after 10pm. DS was born at 7:17pm and spent most of the next few hours right against my skin, though I generously let DH hold him.









A nurse asked if I'd like to get into a gown, or if I just wanted warmed blankets for the trip down the hall. I said, "eh, gown".

It didn't last long. I kept undoing the shoulders to nurse and just leaving them down, then trying to extricate myself from the gown when I wanted to pee . . . oy.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

First child I wore a nightshirt, bra, and underwear. This baby I plan on having a home water birth. I do plan on wearing a tank top of sorts in the water though.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

2 hospital births:

1) c-sec: they asked my preference which was naked except my bra (my boobs were so heavy and it felt better to me to have it on).

2) VBAC (diff hosp): gown but no underwear. I think most hosp gowns open up in the back? but this one had easy access to the boobs for nursing so I liked it. I just hiked it up as I felt like it


----------



## elladee (Oct 24, 2005)

I had a hospital birth. Wore the hospital gown.

I had wanted to labor in the tub, and figured I wouldn't be wearing anything for that, but DD came too fast and I never got a chance.


----------



## dajones (May 28, 2007)

Hospital birth, I came in with sweat pants and a t-shirt, but my bag of waters had broken and with water constantly leaking, I just wore a t-shirt.


----------



## Jimibell (Feb 18, 2003)

both homebirths and for both I wore my pajamas until pushing time, then I was neked!!


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

I was at home.

For some of labor I was in a tank top then with a robe on top. Once the contractions picked up, I was too hot to wear anything and it stayed that way until after the baby was born. I think it's pretty normal for mom to be naked, especially by the end.


----------



## hetaera (Mar 1, 2006)

For my first 'birth' (ended in c section)
While I was being induced, I wore a hospital gown. I had to FIGHT with the nurse to let me keep my bra on. Seriously she tried to fight with me over it. Saying if I wanted it off later it would have to be cut off blah blah blah. I told her I was keeping it on and I was fine if it needed to be cut off.

It was a silly stupid thing. I was trying to grasp at any little thing I could to gain my power back.
And later when the scissors sliced through it, every shred of dignity and humanity I had left went with it.

This time, at home I plan to wear nothing on bottom and a white tank top thats already all stained up so I dont really care if it gets nastier.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

I was in labor for a loooong time, so i went through various stages of dressed/ undressed. I was naked for a while but mostly i just had a nightie i brought from home. And purple argyle socks


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hetaera* 
For my first 'birth' (ended in c section)
While I was being induced, I wore a hospital gown. I had to FIGHT with the nurse to let me keep my bra on. Seriously she tried to fight with me over it. Saying if I wanted it off later it would have to be cut off blah blah blah. I told her I was keeping it on and I was fine if it needed to be cut off.

It was a silly stupid thing. I was trying to grasp at any little thing I could to gain my power back.
And later when the scissors sliced through it, every shred of dignity and humanity I had left went with it.

This time, at home I plan to wear nothing on bottom and a white tank top thats already all stained up so I dont really care if it gets nastier.


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

My birthday suit!! In the hospital and Birth center.
Angela

I thought I would add that I did have clothes on while in public!!


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Hospital the first time: ginormous pj's that fit over my 34w twin pregnant belly. At some point I ended up in a hospital gown, maybe I puked on my pjs or something? I don't remember.

Birth center: I was so set on wearing my own clothes the entire time, and the nurse was complimenting me on my comfy-looking tshirt... just as I puked all over it. So I wore a hospital gown.

When I have clients who want to wear their own clothes, I recommend bringing SEVERAL changes, just in case. There's just so much fluid involved in birth, and hospital icky-ness.

This time I have a maternity bikini top that I *might* wear -- just so I don't have to deal with photoshop-ing pics later -- or I might be naked.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i was naked. i checked into the hosp-based birthing ctr, they tried to put a gown on me, i said no, i lay on the bed for a sec in just a sports bra, and then decided to get into the jacuzzi. there was no way i was putting clothes back on. i had in my birth plan that i was going to labor in nothing or just a sports bra. DH had me take off the sports bra because he was afraid it would get wet!


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Hospital birth, hospital gown. Didn't want to be naked but really just didn't care what was on me. I know some women are very sensitive to tactile things during birth, but for me probably I could be wearing a clown suit and just not care.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I was naked (well, I labored some in my own gown I'd gotten for the occasion, but I lose clothes pretty early in labor), and nobody said a word. If some nurse told me to put on a gown during birth I'd tell her to shove it up her...um, well, you know.


----------



## zion (Feb 22, 2005)

I wore a skirt and tank top to the hospital...Iactually have the same cloths on now!! As soon as I got to my room all my clothes came off and I got in the tub. They did do an NST first.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I've never worn a hospital gown.









For both hospital births, I arrived in a big baggy tee shirt and sweatpants. I just shed the pants and kept the shirt on. For the second birth, the shirt I wore said "I do all my own stunts" on it.









Once I cleaned up post-partum I wore some sort of comfortable cotton nightshirt/gown. They had henley-style necklines with buttons that I just left ondone for easy breast access.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hospital birth and I was nekkid. Gowns just strike me as ridiculous, but I also didn't have any parents (besides DH and I







) in the room. It might have been different, had my dad been in there. But it would have to be the Apocalypse before I would let my dad in a room I was giving birth in.

Also? I pooped during labor, for heaven's sake, and had no control over it. I certainly didn't want any clothes on for that circumstance.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

NOTHING! I was as naked as a bumblebee!









With my ds (hospital birth)... I'm sure at some point I was in a hospital gown but I don't honestly remember. I just remember the flow of the birth, and the experience.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

#1 hospital birth, hospital gown
#2 bathing suit top, lightweight robe out of tub, home birth
#3 same
#4 sports bra, stretchy fabric nursing gown out of tub, home birth

You can see the gown (I loved it) in my birth pics:

http://www.birthnaturally.org/LeahBirth.mpg


----------



## TeaghansMama (Jul 1, 2005)

hospital birth that ended in a csection

until things went bad i was in an XXL mens button up dress shirt that i bought at a thrift store for $2
i think i was in that thing most of the last part of my pregnancy!









it was very soft cotton and super comfortable

no one said anything at all about what i was wearing


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Early labor while walking outside - DH's t-shirt and a long skirt. At the hospital I wore their gown during the trioge stuff and walking to the room, then promptly striped it off and threw it on the floor. When people besides my nurse who acted like a doula came in I put a sheet over me usually.


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

I was in a birth center in a hospital. I wore my own clothes til I took a shower ( for a long time) It felt really good.

Then I put on a hosp gown til my water broke. I think I was in my birthday suit the rest of the time.

This one who knows what I will wear til the time comes.,


----------



## birdiefu (Jan 19, 2005)

With my DS's heavily medicalized birth at a military hospital, they put me in a gown before starting the induction, then after the birth I wore two gowns (to cover my butt).

With my recent birth at a German hospital, I showed up and labored in my comfy sweatpants, sports bra, and t-shirt. Until I stripped before jumping in the tub. When I got out of the tub the midwives put a gown on me briefly just to dry me off (so it was more like a towel, hehe) then it came off again and I birthed naked as a jaybird. Stayed that way till it was about time to go home, when I put my clothes back on (water never broke so my pants were good).


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

I also gave birth in a German hospital. I had her in the clothes I was wearing when I walked in, sans pants, of course.









It was all good until they threw her on me covered in all manner of nasty. I really will have to look at the pics to know when I changed after she was born. I don't remember at all. Still got the shirt though.









I never wore a hospital gown my entire 3.5 day stay there, though there were several times I wished they would give me one when I was feeling LAZY.


----------



## BelovedBird (Apr 5, 2002)

I wore a 4x long man's teeshirt that said "king kong aint got nothing on me"







. Except when I was in the water, then I was in my own birthday suit.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

For my homebirths I wore a nightgown to labor in, and then took that off toward the end, so I was completely naked. I wasn't concerned about birth fluids (don't know what's nasty about it







) but I was just uncomfortable with anything touching me.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I was nakey for most of it. To travel to the hospital I wore a big nightgown I'd bought for laboring in. At the hospital I took that off and they put a gown on me (just covering my front, not done up at the back or anything) and I kept thinking, "Why the heck am I wearing this? What is it FOR?"

When dd was born, she was placed on my belly/chest. There's a great photo of me holding her, umbilical cord still attached, one of my breasts exposed because we pulled the gown up to give baby skin to skin . . . again, I look at the photo and think, "What the heck was that for?"









If I had to spend a lot of labor time in the hospital, I think I'd labor naked in the bathroom on the toilet. Hopefully I would have enough privacy and comfort level to just be able to do that. No one should bat an eye. Primal birthing primal nakey. Last thing I want is something getting in my way when I'm *that* busy.









Planning a homebirth this time and expecting to be nakey as soon as I start wanting the birth pool or hit transition.


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

With my first I'm pretty sure I was in the hospital gown. I hate them!

With my second I chose to wear a nursing nightgown that I bought at Target. They suggested I wear a hospital gown just so I didn't ruin it, but I declined. It didn't even get dirty.

This time I'm going to bring the same nursing nightgown. I'm also bringing my maternity tankini top because *hopefully* I'll be in the waterbirth tub a lot of the time.

I'm just not comfortable being completely naked...


----------



## Rylins mama (Aug 22, 2007)

I wore the hospital gown with my bra on underneath.


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

Nak...

I was naked for all 3 of mine (2 hosp, 1 HB).


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds* 
(don't know what's nasty about it







)

Blood, clots, mucus, urine, feces. Yeah, nothing nasty about it at all.


----------



## thebarkingbird (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steady101* 
First child I wore a nightshirt, bra, and *underwea*r. This baby I plan on having a home water birth. I do plan on wearing a tank top of sorts in the water though.

you birthed in underwear?! that is amazing







just joking.

i wore a hospital gown last time this time i will be nude/ish at home.


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

DS 1 born in the hospital. I wore my own shirt for awhile. I don't know when it came off but the pictures of me with DS after he was born just have a sheet over me. Aahhh those prewarmed sheets were nice. I say sheet not blankets because they are so thin. I was 9.5 cm dialated when I got to the hospital so If I was naked it wasn't for long. I did wear the gowns for a day after he was born because I wasn't packed as DS was 3 weeks early.

DS 2 was a UC at home and I had a Maternity Tank on. Our house is old and it was October so it was cold. I even ended up putting a fleece wrap on because of the chill. It funny because I remember thinking that My mom is coming over so I better put something on. I guess I had two reasons to cover up.

But after the baby was born DS and I took a bath together naked and Mom was there pouring Hot water into the tub and it didn't even occur to me to cover up. It's weird what goes through your head during labour.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

naked unless the baby comes so fast I cant get my pj's off, happened to me twice.

All 4 have been hb's


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Freestanding birth center and not a stitch until it was time to go home.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Home birth, nekkid from start to finish (woke up in labor).


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

I was nekked most of my labor. I woke up in labor (clothed), but took 1 bath and 2 showers before leaving home. I always put clothes back on after the bath/shower. I stripped most of my clothes off upon arrival at the freestanding birth center, then took a short bath, then stayed nekked for the next 1-2 hours. They covered me with blankets afterwards. I put clothes on when I got cleaned up about 4 hours after birth.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

My dd was born in a hospital. I wore nothing.

I expect I'll wear the same outfit this time around for a home birth.


----------



## 4C-mom (Jul 1, 2007)

I wore my nursing bra, maternity tank top (loose fitting) and black knee length skirt.
When i knew i was going to go to the hospital, though, after some labor at home, I took off my panties at home and went without them b/c i knew i wouldn't be wearing those for a while









kept them on the entire time and my skirt got way nasty and i did throw it away.

The hospital gowns just don't feel right. Too tight on neck, too loose everywhere else. I had to wear one postpartum for a brief period, after my bleeding missed the pad and got a huge stain on my pants, and before my DH had arrived with more clothes. i hated it.

I was never given grief about it at all. (of course, i do work there, too). women can wear their own clothes if they want to. or be naked. most do wear gowns, though.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I didn't wear a damn thing when I was in labor. Well, I guess I started out wearing whatever maternity clothes I was wearing that day, but took things off as labor progressed. I had 3 home births. For the first two the baby and I wore matching birthday suits, for the 3rd we had coordinating birthday suits.


----------



## 4C-mom (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hetaera* 
For my first 'birth' (ended in c section)
While I was being induced, I wore a hospital gown. I had to FIGHT with the nurse to let me keep my bra on. Seriously she tried to fight with me over it. Saying if I wanted it off later it would have to be cut off blah blah blah. I told her I was keeping it on and I was fine if it needed to be cut off.

It was a silly stupid thing. I was trying to grasp at any little thing I could to gain my power back.
And later when the scissors sliced through it, every shred of dignity and humanity I had left went with it.

This time, at home I plan to wear nothing on bottom and a white tank top thats already all stained up so I dont really care if it gets nastier.

see, that's nuts. I tell the women who come to deliver at my hospital they can wear their bra if they want to, its totally up to them.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

At home, I labored comfortably in stretchy pants and a t-shirt. Once I got to the birth center and into the tub, I just took everything off. Dh had to remain clothed, however, so he got in the tub in scrubs (forgot the swimsuit!).


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

First birth: hospital gown

Second: I wore for most of labor (at home and drive to hospital) a maternity sundress I stitched up with my mom a few weeks before. It is/was my favorite feel-good maternity item of clothing. As soon as I hit the hospital room, I started stripping and birthed naked. At some point, some nurse tried to get me into a gown. Are you kidding me? I delivered DD 10 minutes after walking in the door. Who cares about a gown at that point?!?


----------



## goodearthmama (Nov 7, 2006)

I woke up realizing I was in labor and slipped into one of my old trusty grateful dead tie dyes and nothing else. Then when I got my dh to call my mw and my mom to come over, I put on this wrapcloth as a skirt because I was wearing any undies and for some reason thought I should. Then about 30 min. after they arrived my water broke and active labor began so off came the clothes and I stayed nakie the rest of the night.

So, pretty much I had a naked homebirth


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i gave birth at home.

at first i wore a comfy cotton cami shelf bra with a super cute tye-dye skirt (binsi-style skirt)

not too far into my labor i got naked and stayed that way!


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

We started a free standing birth center and I was naked the whole time even when they transfered me to the hospital I was naked under the sheet. I was only at the hospital for 24 minutes of the birth but I was naked there as well. I didn't want a stitch of clothing on my skin.


----------



## unitysmomma (Jul 15, 2006)

I gave birth at home. By the time I was in hard labor I was naked. Thinking back If I could have a do over I would have worn a sports bra or something. Weird camera angles, My mil, sis & the Papa & my lovely friend that was my support. Felt very exposed. If there is a next time it will be Only Our imediate family & I'd like to try water birth in a birthing tub. Unity was born in the shower.

It's apalling that someone would be rude. I woulda probably have lost it1


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

first birth- hospital, got in the tub right away with a black sports bra and nothing else. After my long labor and eventual c/s I wore a gown since all the cloths I brought were too tight over the sutures and the gowns were comfy to get into/out of.

second birth- hospital, black comfy skirt from targetmaternity line and a purple t-shirt that said "Go Goddess!" on it till I moved to the tub. Ummmmm, totally naked in the tub, then naked for the four hours of pushing. After the birth I put on a hospital gown since they're a breeze to nurse in (nursing slits and shoulder snaps), really soft/comfy cotton, and I didn't care how messy they got...I'd just grab another from the stack.

No one at my hospital have any issues with mamas in street clothes or totally nekkid. And after the staff knocks before entering a room so if you want to cover up you can but not even the dude with the food trolly blinked at me sitting topless nursing dd on the bed. He just asked where I wanted my tray!







But it's a mama/babe friendly sort of hospital...


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

I started out in a big fleecy robe ( it was the middle of winter in a old turn of the century house!) but was soon nakey.


----------



## charmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Both births at home -

First one I labored a while in a tshirt, at some point put on a light-weight bathrobe, then I must have taken it off because I was naked at the end. I sort of remember getting really hot . . .

Second one was almost born in my shorts she came so fast! Not really, but my water broke explosion style when I was still fully dressed, I did get the shorts off and was still wearing my shirt when she was born.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *booklady1178* 
I gave birth in a freestanding birth center. I wore a t-shirt until I got into the tub, at which point I labored in the nude. I didn't put clothes back on until several hours after the birth. It made for great skin-to-skin time with my baby!

That is exactly what I did too!


----------



## Softheart (Jul 20, 2002)

Last time I started in a goddess-y dress and ended up naked after the tub...

This next time coming up I want to pick something (will be in hosp birth center) that will be comfy and also that will be snuggly feeling to the baby for right after its born and we are cuddling. I'm hoping to get, I guess, a soft, maybe flannel or silky robe in a color dark enough that no stains would matter...Does anyone think I robe like this is a good idea...? Am skipping the tub this time for unrelated reasons, would do naked but am more comfy with the option for cover...Any other comfy nice practical ideas...?


----------



## AKmoose (Jul 25, 2003)

Nakey, three times over. First at a FSBC, other two at home. As soon as labor hit, I was ripping clothes off as fast as I could.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

Planned water birth, ended up w/ a c/s. 2 hospital gowns (one worn backwards like a robe--those things suck! I felt so exposed!). They wouldn't let me wear anything else, grr.


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

I labored for the most part in a Blue Canoe Jane bra (so comfy







) When I went outside with my midwife of course I had to put on clothes but as soon as I came back in sooner than later I was back in my Jane bra. (I spent a lot of time in the kiddy pool we filled with hot water)


----------



## MamaDiane (Oct 26, 2006)

By the time I got to the birthing center, I was almost 9cm dilated. I stripped naked, got in the tub, and stayed naked 'till DO was born...


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I wore the same t-shirt for all 3 homebirths, but you better believe I would wear the same shirt if I had to go to the hospital--it's like my lucky charm!


----------



## Chic_Mama (Jun 26, 2007)

I was all afraid about being naked when I first got to the hospital. I put the gown on but as I was walking I kept holding it closed and so on. The first time I got in the tub I didn't even let my doula come in. Well after stalling in trasition for 4 hours because DS was posterior, modesty pretty much flew out the window! I took another bath with both doulas present. When I got back out of the tub I put the gown back on but it didn't last long! I thought the room was so stinking hot that I think I threw the gown across the room in my 2 1/2 hours of pushing! I also made them turn the heat in the room all the way off.

After labor I didn't get dressed again for about an hour. It worked out pretty well that DH was able to put DS right on me for skin to skin contact after he was born. However, because I had them turn off all the heat the room got fairly cool and it was hard for DS to get his body temperature up. So after about an hour they made me put him under heat lamps (they said it was that or they were going to take him to the NICU! How ridiulous! They kept threatening they were going to put him there because he was too cold! Over my dead body!). Well anyway that did give my DH some time to spend with him while I went and got cleaned up a bit and into a fresh nursing gown. A few hours later I took a shower though and they said I could just change into my own clothes- sweats and a tank top.

Next time around I will be at home though, so I will wear whatever the hack I darn well please!


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

with DD we were at a freestanding birth center. we were the only ones birthing there at the time, and my clothes were shed quite quickly and i labored and birthed completely naked. clothing was really not making me happy at all, so once i got into the whirlpool and back out again, the clothes did not go back on. prior to that i was only wearing a t-shirt. i'm glad there wasn't anyone else there!

with DS, he was born at home. my bottoms came off very quickly, i did have a tank top on for a little while, until i got into the shower. once again, there was no way i was going to put clothes back on once they were off







especially in my own house. so i birthed nekked that time too.

i'm assuming it will be the same with #3, since we plan to be at home. we are very open about nudity in our family, so i'm not worried about my other kids being shocked by my lack of clothes or anything like that









my advice is to do what makes you comfortable - whatever that is. remember, too, that birth is a messy business, so don't wear some sparkling white brand new night gown that you really don't want to get messed up!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Nothing.







When I woke up I was almost in transition and the nightgown went flying off as I went downstairs to the family room where the birth tub was set up. I didn't want anything touching me. I put a nightgown on again when DD was a few hours old.

DS was born in a hospital and I just wore a maternity tanktop. For the first couple hours I tied the gown around my waist but once I hit transition it came off.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I honestly thought I would be much more modest than I was. I even bought a special nightgown to wear during labor. I really hated having anything on though, but I spent a few hours walking the halls, so I figured I should have something on then.

When I got in the tub, I hit transition immediately, and never looked back. I got naked to get into the tub, and after two contractions, I was so out of my mind that I got back out and got into bed. The midwife put a hospital gown on me, but after a contraction or two, I felt like it was strangling me, so I turned to my doula and asked if I could take it off. She was so great, and said, "Heck Ya!" and we sent it sailing across the room. I just couldn't stand anything or anyone touching me. I couldn't even keep my eyes open between contractions. I didn't get dressed for an entire day after pretty much except for those ever so glamorous mesh panties.


----------



## the elyse (Apr 15, 2006)

my husband just got a shirt with johnny cash on it giving the bird







: ...i'm seriously considering that. i want to be left alone during labor.


----------



## Tulafina (Feb 11, 2007)

I got to the hospital at about 8cm and the first thing I did was rip my t-shirt off(I had nothing but that and a housecoat on) and labor naked for the duration of my labor. No one said anything. I felt very comfortable around my doc and nurse and doula(and DH) and I really didn't think twice about it. The next will be born at home so I'm pretty sure I'll go naked again


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

First labor, with 4 people attending (mw, doula, sister, dh)--long t-shirt.
Second labor, with dh and dd1 in and out from time to time but no one else--naked. I felt free to be naked with no strangers watching and I was very comfortable. With the first birth it helped me maintain a little bit of distance (although not enough!).


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

With my first, I wore the darned gown.
With the second I refused and insisted on just my Dh's old ripped sweat shirt. The ldr nurse threw a hissy







I refused and there was really nothing she could do. After the fuss I only wore it for a couple of minutes anyway and then jumped in the tub







I didn't realize I would want in the water so soon.

This babe will be born at home


----------



## potatofairy (Feb 28, 2007)

four toe rings and a hair tie.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)




----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I wore my most comfy, favorite Beastie Boys tee-shirt for both births (hospital). By the time I was ready to push, I was pretty hot and stripped down naked. Nobody ever mentioned a gown or anything.


----------

